# Was officer right?



## Bigtalker (Jun 11, 2008)

Last week, I was driving down a two lane expressway when a GSP pulled in behind me. I was talking to my son just as he was coming up behind me and I went over and touched the right hand line. The officer followed me for about 3/4 of a mile and proceeded to pull me over. He of course asked me if I had been drinking and I told him I had not. He told me that he pulled me over because I had crossed the "fog line". I told him that I saw him pull in behind me and that I knew I had touched the line once. He took my info and came back with a written warning for failure to maintain lane. I asked him what constitutes failure to maintain lane, and he told me that if I touch the line, he can write me a ticket. Does anyone know if that is correct? I quess it just ticks me off that I was doing nothing wrong and end up getting a written warning. I do not mind being pulled over, just the fact of him writing this up.  While he sat there with me for 10 minutes, he could have been looking for someone that was TRULY endangering the public. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 11, 2008)

whether he was "right" or not, sometimes I think they give you a warning just so that they can justify stopping you looking for a drunk driver.  You weren't drunk and giving you a ticket would probably encourage you to go to court and argue the ticket.  So you get a warning.


----------



## ch035 (Jun 11, 2008)

warnings dont mean anything, i got a few. I think that when they pull you over and report that they are pulling you over and run your tag ect they have to log it. If you deserve it they log it as a ticket if you dont they log it as a warning issued. For all he knows you could be drunk and all coked up with 10 guns, then he pulls you over and nothing is wrong so he logs it as a warning and moves on...thats all


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know about the legality of the situation of touching the white line or "fog line," but, it sounds to me like he was just looking for an excuse or he was bored.  I agree with you that he could have been doing something much better with his time than harrassing you about touching the line. 

I think he should've just followed you and made sure you were not intoxicated and then just left you alone.

Maybe he was upset cause you weren't a DUI.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 11, 2008)

He could just as easily left it with pulling you over to check you out and then went on his way instead of the paperwork and hassle of a warning. 

Not arguing the pulling over part because they can and do catch drunks that way (crossing or touching the line part). But, when he was able to see quite clearly upon visual inspection that there was nothing wrong, he could have just said have a nice day and went on his way.


----------



## win280 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think he could have given you a ticket for failure to maintain a proper lane.( this depends on your attitude)
It still makes us feel like it was a waste of time,but as cho85 said, you could have been someone else that had outstanding warrents or some other issue.
I wouldn't worry about a warning.
I have a hard time maintaining a proper lane with the conditions of the roads these days.


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2008)

ch035 said:


> warnings dont mean anything, i got a few. I think that when they pull you over and report that they are pulling you over and run your tag ect they have to log it. If you deserve it they log it as a ticket if you dont they log it as a warning issued. For all he knows you could be drunk and all coked up with 10 guns, then he pulls you over and nothing is wrong so he logs it as a warning and moves on...thats all





Everything is "logged" no matter what it is. They also "log" verbal warnings.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 11, 2008)

It sounds to me like he was doing his job.  After all, he _is_ a traffic enforcement officer.  

Why is it people all of a sudden seem to have such a problem with LEOs doing their jobs?  

I wish there were twice as many of them out there.

While he "sat there with (you) for ten minutes" how many other drivers saw him and decided to slow down, or even get off the road if they were drinking.  After all, visibility is part of a State Trooper's job.

More power to them.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 11, 2008)

Not playing devil's advocate,
But seriously, have you ever been following an LEO and observed their driving?
If you applied the same standards of normal driving to them, they would be pulling each other over for touching the line.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 11, 2008)

There are no telling how many cops have gone to court and used "weaving within a lane" as the excuse to pull someone over.  Not crossing or touching the line, but just "weaving within the lane".

Try to find in any law book where you are not entitled to use the full lane you are in.

It's not against the law, but every judge in this state allows it for probable cause to make a traffic stop.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Jun 11, 2008)

while most LEOs will disagree, I know the ones up here write alot of warnings as pratice- as stated above, it gets them up to you for a closer look- your in the minority- you KNEW you hit the line. Most of us dont know it till were told, and even then we wonder if we really did- Ive hit that line more times than I can count!

 shift gears- what if it hadent been you? what if it actually was a drunk?
The man did his job- I thank every one of them every time, and have only had a few that were on attitude pills- I thank them as well. Their job of trying to catch law breakers and looking at wrecks- much less informing people their family may have died in a wreck is enough to make anyone insane- its a hard job, and a harder life. I couldnt do the job- I`d be kidding myself if I said I could.


----------



## knifemaker (Jun 11, 2008)

win280 said:


> I think he could have given you a ticket for failure to maintain a proper lane.( this depends on your attitude)
> It still makes us feel like it was a waste of time,but as cho85 said, you could have been someone else that had outstanding warrents or some other issue.
> I wouldn't worry about a warning.
> I have a hard time maintaining a proper lane with the conditions of the roads these days.



Attitude is the wrong reason. Either you are guilty of an infraction or not. I'm sure some leo's retaliate because of attitudes on both parts, ( yours and theirs), but it is still the wrong reason.


----------



## justus3131 (Jun 11, 2008)

A two lane expressway....I think the officer was doing his job to check you out.  My biggest fear driving is on two lane roads, where the margin for error is so minimal and we trust our lives and those of our families to the driver in the opposite lane.  While you may have been perturbed that you were stopped, I am sure the officer, in his experience had noticed similar errors exhibited by drunken drivers.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 11, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Not playing devil's advocate,
> But seriously, have you ever been following an LEO and observed their driving?
> If you applied the same standards of normal driving to them, they would be pulling each other over for touching the line.



No worse then the trooper that followed me down I-575/75 yesterday.  I was doing 80-85 in front of him, and when we finally got into traffic downtown he hit the HOV lane and hit about 95.  He was by himself and I never did catch up.


----------



## knifemaker (Jun 11, 2008)

merc123 said:


> No worse then the trooper that followed me down I-575/75 yesterday.  I was doing 80-85 in front of him, and when we finally got into traffic downtown he hit the HOV lane and hit about 95.  He was by himself and I never did catch up.



Did you try?


----------



## merc123 (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't want to push my luck in the HOV, but yep I tried   Just too much traffic to really "try."  No sense killing me or someone else


----------



## cape buffalo (Jun 11, 2008)

If he came up here he would get writer's cramp i dont think anyone can stay in thier lane ..


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Jun 11, 2008)

The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission.  You could have also received a citation for it  (40-6-48 is the code section).  Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket.  Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver.  Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways.  This Trooper was just doing his job.  Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket.


----------



## limbhanger (Jun 11, 2008)

*LEO's*

It seems that there are increasing numbers of folks on this site that are giving LEO's a bad rap. I understand the frustrations of the public when they encounter LEO's doing their jobs and question their authority and question the reasoning behind the probable case for the stop. Then I read various posts and read words such as harassment used to describe the reason for traffic stops. As far as crossing or hitting the fog line, the Trooper had PC to stop you and check your condition. As for the written warning, it is required by GSP to issue these warnings. Pull a few dead people from cars or personally give death notifications as the result of a crash and you might understand why people are stopped for minor traffic infractions.


----------



## contender* (Jun 11, 2008)

Bigtalker said:


> I was talking to my son just as he was coming up behind me and I went over and touched the right hand line.




Was your son in the car with you or did you have a cell phone stuck in your ear?? 
I personally think they should enforce more of the "minor" stuff like this. I have met WAY too many folks that have no idea how to keep the rubber between the lines.  Not a big deal when your driving a Toyota Corrola (sp?) but when your  pulling a tandem axle sixteen foot trailer loaded with 5000 bucks worth of lumber the pucker factor comes into play. ESPECIALLY when you've got some teeny bopper with a cell phone stuck up their "ear" with better things to think about than driving...


----------



## JW771 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quit whinning and be glad you only received a warning (they don't mean anything and shows the police had PC to stop you).  I don't understand why people will not take responsibility for their actions and when someone points it out that they did something wrong they fly off the handle screaming harrassment.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

redlevel said:


> It sounds to me like he was doing his job. After all, he _is_ a traffic enforcement officer.
> 
> Why is it people all of a sudden seem to have such a problem with LEOs doing their jobs?
> 
> ...


 
Very well said.  GSP has a job to do.  You gave him PC for the stop.  He had know way of knowing at the time that you weren't DUI or didn't have a body in the car...(you get the idea)  just take the warning.  He's doin his job and any reasonable person should respect that.  GSP troopers are very well trained and very disciplined folks and have my up most respect


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 12, 2008)

No ticket,,,,,cool with me


----------



## snuffy (Jun 12, 2008)

I was stopped in Macon for ridding CLOSE to the white line.
He saw me leave Whiskey River and thought I had been drinking.
Told him I didn’t drink and he made me take the breathalyzer anyway.
It came back zero and I told him again I didn’t drink and he (said everybody tells me that.)
Kinda got tickled when he said that.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ask anyone in jail.....they are all innocent. Funny how when a thread like this is started, some assume they are hearing the full story. There is always three versions, your side, their side and the truth. Sometimes two sides may be the same, but most of the time the truth does not completely agree with either of the other sides. The people that complain most about LEO's usually have had the most contact with them. Some people might have to look at their driving habits and then wonder why they seem to be a po po magnet.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 12, 2008)

KennesawLawMan said:


> The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission.  You could have also received a citation for it  (40-6-48 is the code section).  Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket.  Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver.  Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways.  This Trooper was just doing his job.  Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket.



Good post.  And BigTalker stated they were talking to their son - was that on the cell phone?  Distracted and driving with only one hand and weaving...seems the LEO let them off easy.


----------



## Bigtalker (Jun 13, 2008)

To answer a question a couple have asked, I was not on the phone. My son was in the passenger seat. And as far as touching the line, I was always taught to stay as far away from the next lane of traffic as possible, so I always ride close to the white line. I have been driving that way for 20 years and have never had a problem.

BTW, I do not appreciate the couple of people that said I was "whining", or suggesting that I do not appreciate LEOs. That was not the point of my post. I was asking if the officer was right that he could write me a ticket if I touched the line once. I just vented at the end of it. I actually thanked the officer for doing his job. I have A LOT of respect for ALL LEOs and I always defend them when people fuss about them. 

Thanks to the ones that tried to give a helpful answer and did not try to distort the intent of my post.


----------



## shaggybill (Jun 13, 2008)

KennesawLawMan said:


> The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission.  You could have also received a citation for it  (40-6-48 is the code section).  Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket.  Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver.  Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways.  This Trooper was just doing his job.  Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket.



I'm sorry, but this attitude is ridiculous. I assume you are LEO by your username. I respect you and everything you do, but to give someone a ticket for briefly touching the RIGHT side line once would be absolutely uncalled for. Sure, pull them over and find out if they are drunk, but if they are just out riding with their kid, leave them alone for goodness sakes. I just dont understand the thinking behind statements like yours.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jun 13, 2008)

> I'm sorry, but this attitude is ridiculous. I assume you are LEO by your username. I respect you and everything you do, but to give someone a ticket for briefly touching the RIGHT side line once would be absolutely uncalled for. Sure, pull them over and find out if they are drunk, but if they are just out riding with their kid, leave them alone for goodness sakes. I just dont understand the thinking behind statements like yours.



Let me change your mind on this. A good Officer's first instinct is to provide public safety. It's not to harass you or make you have a bad day. It's to maintain our roadways free from possible danger. Do you want an Officer pulling folks over for crossing a line, yes you do. Because the next one that crosses that line could be coming at you head on. That next person could be drunk or could be fatigued and falling asleep at the wheel. I want my Officers looking for all signs of impaired motorist. I've been with Kennesawlawman behind a possible DUI subject through several counties one morning on the way hunting and you better be greatfull law enforcement pulls those people over or it will be another white cross on the side of the road. That subject was a heart beat away from killing innocent motorist that morning.


----------



## shaggybill (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think you understood my post. I don't have a problem with you guys pulling over people who cross the lines. Pull them all over, make sure they aren't drunk, that's great and I'm with you in that it needs to be done. I'm sure countless lives have been saved by police officers doing this. 

My problem was with the attitude of, "your lucky he didn't give you a ticket," as if the LEO did him some kind of favor. Only a real jerk would give someone a citation for touching the lines once when they are just out for a ride with their kid.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jun 14, 2008)

ch035 said:


> warnings dont mean anything, i got a few. I think that when they pull you over and report that they are pulling you over and run your tag ect they have to log it. If you deserve it they log it as a ticket if you dont they log it as a warning issued. For all he knows you could be drunk and all coked up with 10 guns, then he pulls you over and nothing is wrong so he logs it as a warning and moves on...thats all



WELL PUT!


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 14, 2008)

KennesawLawMan said:


> The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission.  You could have also received a citation for it  (40-6-48 is the code section).  Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket.  Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver.  Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways.  This Trooper was just doing his job.  Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket.


 fatigued driver. that sounds like anyone coming home from a hard days work. does that mean everyone should be pulled over?


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought the lines were just suggestions as to where we should try to drive.  Oops.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 14, 2008)

They can - and do anything they want.
You can't.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think touching the line once justifies pulling someone over. Look at how much other stuff is going on at any given time on any given highway, speeding,tailgating,crossing the centerline, illegal lane changing, running a redlight, passing on a double yellow line, stopping past the commitment line at a redlight or stop sign, talking on a cell phone and weaving. I could go on and on. I drive for a living and see all this everyday, and often it happens right in front of a law officer and they do nothing. So, "no" you shouldn't have been pulled over.  And by the way, why are so many law officers speeding all the time without their emergency lights on? And it's not just law officers. Seems that any vehicle with a gov. liscence plate thinks they can just speed excessively as freely as they want to and they all get away with it. I'm not jumping on law enforcement, I appreciate the job they do for us. But I'd like to know why they get out on the roads and drive so fast for no apparent reason.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Now - That's telling it like it is.*



ratherbefishin said:


> I don't think touching the line once justifies pulling someone over. Look at how much other stuff is going on at any given time on any given highway, speeding,tailgating,crossing the centerline, illegal lane changing, running a redlight, passing on a double yellow line, stopping past the commitment line at a redlight or stop sign, talking on a cell phone and weaving. I could go on and on. I drive for a living and see all this everyday, and often it happens right in front of a law officer and they do nothing. So, "no" you shouldn't have been pulled over.  And by the way, why are so many law officers speeding all the time without their emergency lights on? And it's not just law officers. Seems that any vehicle with a gov. liscence plate thinks they can just speed excessively as freely as they want to and they all get away with it. I'm not jumping on law enforcement, I appreciate the job they do for us. But I'd like to know why they get out on the roads and drive so fast for no apparent reason.



Now - That's telling it like it is.

Most of the more "Mature LEO's" are good guys and
I'm glad we have them to "protect and serve", some
of the younger ones do have an attitude problem - major!
Usually, when I see one with a buzz cut or mouse in their
hair they think they own the world because the have that badge on. 
A lot - to the point where I can say "most"
of the younger ones around here are real pricks.

Spend WAY to much time on "safer operations" rather
than going after the gangs and drug dealers that they know are
 armed to the teeth and don't have anything to lose. 
Makes me wonder if they are afraid of the "real"
bad guy's.

I think to attract quality personnel - they need to get PAID a lot more
 for the dangerous job they do. Some serve as a
"calling" and would probably do it for the love of the job.
I do believe that more $$MONEY$$ would get more of the
kind of people we really need. Take a look at private security - high profile type. 
They get paid and they don't
mess around. That's what we need and to concentrate on
felonies - not the minor infractions.

Before I start getting jumped on note that I said "some" and "most" - 
I do not believe for one second that they are all bad.

Thanks, very much - "Good Guy's" ! 
Barney Fife's - GO POUND SAND!


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jun 16, 2008)

jettman96 said:


> he could have been doing something much better with his time than harrassing you



I disagree with this. I think keeping drunk drivers off the road is invaluable. A warning is no big deal and doesn't cost you anything. He cut you a break. He could have written a ticket-Let it go.


----------



## contender* (Jun 16, 2008)

OCGA 40-6-391 (c) (1). The maximum punishment for failure to maintain lane is a fine up to $1,000 or confinement not to exceed 12 months, or both.

BETWEEN the lines is YOUR lane..... If the lines meant nothing there would be no need for the lines.
YOU ARE LUCKY, failure to maintain IS a legitimate charge.
The burden of proof would be on you. Be happy you got a meaningless warning.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 18, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> There are no telling how many cops have gone to court and used "weaving within a lane" as the excuse to pull someone over.  Not crossing or touching the line, but just "weaving within the lane".
> 
> Try to find in any law book where you are not entitled to use the full lane you are in.
> 
> It's not against the law, but every judge in this state allows it for probable cause to make a traffic stop.



Only thing needed to pull you over is reasonable articulable suspicion ,  not just probable cause..  Only probable cause is needed for an arrest.  You are correct that weaving inside your lane of travel is not a 40 code and you cannot be cited for that.  But constant weaving (drifting) is enough grounds to pull you over to see if you are impaired.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jun 18, 2008)

The only thing I question is WHAT IS A FOG LINE?  In 36 years of driving I never heard that term.  Getting a warning is no big deal and I support their diligence in trying to control as many drunks as possible.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 18, 2008)

7MAGMIKE said:


> The only thing I question is WHAT IS A FOG LINE?  In 36 years of driving I never heard that term.  Getting a warning is no big deal and I support their diligence in trying to control as many drunks as possible.



Fog line is the solid white line by the shoulder of the roadway.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 18, 2008)

Contender*

OCGA 40-6-391 is the code section dealing with DUI in the State of Georgia...


----------



## livewire328 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fog Line is just what it says (FOG) the white line is present to keep people from running off the shoulder of the roadway when there is low visibility.  such as when raining, at night, in fog ect. Try driving a road that has been previously paved and don't have the fog line at night on a unlit area or heavy fog and you will see the purpose of the white line.
I hope this helps


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes he could have written you a ticket. I full well understand your attitude BUT you have to see things from his perspective as well.

Like someone else said you be polite and answer his questions. He may not believe the answer, he has been lied to many times before. Then again he will more than likely use pretty good judgement on you and IF you did nothing serious you get a warning and go on.

Just recently I was shooting some black powder firearms in my back yard. As far as I know I am perfectly legal BUT... Young man shootiung with me mentions he sees the police in the road so I go down to see what is up. Nice policeman asks me have I heard anyone shooting a gun. I said yes sir it was me. He asks me a couple of questions to which I give nice polite answers and he very nicely informs me IF he had found me actually shooting I would have gotten a citation, as it was he told me not to shoot again. I'm not in the position to challenge if he was correct or not and unless I knew for certain and had the cash to contest the issue I wouldn't. I simply found a range close enough that allows black powder, I'll just shoot more when I do shoot but may shoot less often to make up for the hassle of making the trip.


----------



## Ol_Oneshot (Jun 20, 2008)

polaris30144 said:


> Ask anyone in jail.....they are all innocent. Funny how when a thread like this is started, some assume they are hearing the full story. There is always three versions, your side, their side and the truth. Sometimes two sides may be the same, but most of the time the truth does not completely agree with either of the other sides. The people that complain most about LEO's usually have had the most contact with them. Some people might have to look at their driving habits and then wonder why they seem to be a po po magnet.



X2  I agree 100%.
I also believe that people get upset just due to the fact of being stopped by a LEO and it really hurts their pride.


----------



## Ol_Oneshot (Jun 20, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Let me change your mind on this. A good Officer's first instinct is to provide public safety. It's not to harass you or make you have a bad day. It's to maintain our roadways free from possible danger. Do you want an Officer pulling folks over for crossing a line, yes you do. Because the next one that crosses that line could be coming at you head on. That next person could be drunk or could be fatigued and falling asleep at the wheel. I want my Officers looking for all signs of impaired motorist. I've been with Kennesawlawman behind a possible DUI subject through several counties one morning on the way hunting and you better be greatfull law enforcement pulls those people over or it will be another white cross on the side of the road. That subject was a heart beat away from killing innocent motorist that morning.




Well Said!  KUDOS to all Law Enforcement


----------



## Holloman (Jun 20, 2008)

I am pleasantly suprised to see that the majority of you support the LEO. I am in the first stages of my LE career after being in a youth LE program for 2+ years, and for the most part, my peers and others look down upon my choice. I know I'm doing something admirable, and conversations like this re-affirm my decision. It is true that police can be at times a hassle, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who realizes the real purpose of LE in our society.

That being said, even as an LE Explorer (the youth program), I have seen some really tragic and sad stuff in terms of DUI. I fully support higher occurances of traffic stops to try to control this problem, and I'm glad the cop let you off.

God bless as the LEOs and I'm sorry if I got off topic.


----------



## biggsteve (Jun 22, 2008)

here's a simple solution.  if you see those roof racks with lights on 'em pull in behind you, turn on your right turn signal, then turn right.  into a side road, a driveway, a store, or whatever.  he'll roar on by.  then get back on the road.  simple.  see, you lost, maybe 30 seconds of your life.  no big deal.  i do it all the time. --steve


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2008)

PWalls said:


> He could just as easily left it with pulling you over to check you out and then went on his way instead of the paperwork and hassle of a warning.
> 
> Not arguing the pulling over part because they can and do catch drunks that way (crossing or touching the line part). But, when he was able to see quite clearly upon visual inspection that there was nothing wrong, he could have just said have a nice day and went on his way.



I agree with this and I will tell you why......

For you fellow woody members that are cops. This is not meant to disrespect  you. 

HOWEVER, it seems like alot of cops these days have ego issues. Sounds to me like he got his ego busted thinking he had something that he didnt. He was too macho to just walk away... so he had to do his thing.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 26, 2008)

merc123 said:


> No worse then the trooper that followed me down I-575/75 yesterday.  I was doing 80-85 in front of him, and when we finally got into traffic downtown he hit the HOV lane and hit about 95.  He was by himself and I never did catch up.



you get a warning(nothing wrong with a warning)and fools like this dont even get pulled over,,stupidity  like this is what gets inocent people killed. i wouldnt even try to brag about being an accident waiting to kill somebody.if the world is lucky it will be a one car one person accident.i feel for your family.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 29, 2008)

Haven't we already had this discussion in the "Campfire forum?"

But then...


> Originally Posted by jettman96
> he could have been doing something much better with his time than harrassing you



GSP's jurisdiction consists of the State and Federal highways. That's why they're call Georgia State Patrol rather than Georgia State Police.

Local police and sheriffs "do the other things"


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 29, 2008)

Some departments want written documentation for every traffic stop, i.e. written warning , citation or arrest. Your stop had nothing to do with ego or harassment, just a simple traffic stop.


----------



## Jr Branham (Jun 29, 2008)

Think of it in a different perspective. The Trooper pulls over 5 drivers on his shift for what you did...touching the line, 3 of those drivers are DUI. Hmmmm, might have prevented a fatality. He did not know you from the others. I would rather get a warning than a ticket.
  Some of the posters on this thread assume they know what is going on in this trooper's mind. Ego,owning the road, hair-styles, etc...I say bull. Troopers are well-trained. I have total respect for them and their handliing of situations. I do come from a family of law-enforcement. Just take this as a chapter in life to become a wiser person.
Jr.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 29, 2008)

They can Kiss my ....

_The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission. You could have also received a citation for it (40-6-48 is the code section). Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket. Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver. Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways. This Trooper was just doing his job. Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket._

I love an arragant cop who rationalizes his actions in the "public interest" and then end his summery w/ "be glad...."

Yes be glad he didn't bend you over the hood...
yep be glad!
COPS are employied by Citizens and many all too soon forget it and let the power go to their heads.
I know cops, former cops, and family cops, and seen cops crack friend over the heads w/ gun, and had my windpipe  baton smacked in a crowd of bystanders who showed up and where shut down in court. The power is evident in person and in writing (see above). The self-affirmation of righteousness is a full time occupation that eases into routine.
The dang lines are NOT off limits.
Be Glad.....

cw


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jul 3, 2008)

```
seaweaver They can Kiss my ....

The warning in this case was easily justified by your own admission. You could have also received a citation for it (40-6-48 is the code section). Many departments require that all traffic stops be documented; this means that you either get a warning or a ticket. Failure to maintain lane, or weaving is the top indicator of an impaired or fatigued driver. Impaired driver's and fatigued driver's are the most lethal on our roadways. This Trooper was just doing his job. Sounds like he was pretty nice for not writing you a ticket.

I love an arragant cop who rationalizes his actions in the "public interest" and then end his summery w/ "be glad...."

Yes be glad he didn't bend you over the hood...
yep be glad!
COPS are employied by Citizens and many all too soon forget it and let the power go to their heads.
I know cops, former cops, and family cops, and seen cops crack friend over the heads w/ gun, and had my windpipe baton smacked in a crowd of bystanders who showed up and where shut down in court. The power is evident in person and in writing (see above). The self-affirmation of righteousness is a full time occupation that eases into routine.
The dang lines are NOT off limits.
Be Glad.....

cw
```
  Yes, "Be Glad" you have LEO putting their lives on the line to protect it's citizens. Even the disgruntled and bitter ones.........


----------



## Throwback (Jul 4, 2008)

Bigtalker said:


> Last week, I was driving down a two lane expressway when a GSP pulled in behind me. I was talking to my son just as he was coming up behind me and I went over and touched the right hand line. The officer followed me for about 3/4 of a mile and proceeded to pull me over. He of course asked me if I had been drinking and I told him I had not. He told me that he pulled me over because I had crossed the "fog line". I told him that I saw him pull in behind me and that I knew I had touched the line once. He took my info and came back with a written warning for failure to maintain lane. I asked him what constitutes failure to maintain lane, and he told me that if I touch the line, he can write me a ticket. Does anyone know if that is correct? I quess it just ticks me off that I was doing nothing wrong and end up getting a written warning. I do not mind being pulled over, just the fact of him writing this up.  While he sat there with me for 10 minutes, he could have been looking for someone that was TRULY endangering the public. Sorry this is so long.



That's what he was doing--looking for a drunk driver. That's the way they get most of them. A warning is nothing other than a number so he can show he did something at the end of the week. It means NOTHING. 

T


----------

